# WisconsinCamera Men/Women Needed



## huntingc (Dec 20, 2006)

I am looking for a couple guys to run camera on the up coming youth turkey hunt here in WI.
Each year I show up with one or two guys and there are anywhere from 12-20 first time hunters. We can not cover enough Kids at once.

This work is all pro bono, I do it for the kids, no money made here at all.

Here is how it works. I hook up with a turkey guide and gun store owner in Marshall, WI. Tom puts on this hunt for the kids every year with the help of NWTF, Quaker Boy and
Winchester. He has 28+ properties to hunt in the coveted zone 26.

Each child gets their own guide and property to hunt. With our help a camera man too. I do the editing until now to get each kid a DVD of their hunt.

The hunt takes place the weekend before the regular season opens. Plenty of turkeys and some great footage to be had. Do I even need to mention the smiles on these kids faces.

Hunt starts on Saturday morning and ends Sunday evening. A hotel stay may be required to shoot both days but I will take one day if thats all you got. I may be able to help with hotel cost if needed.

Once each kid has their DVD your footage is yours to do what you like with it. We just need more camera men to cover as many kids as possible. All you need is a camera and some time to donate to a great cause.

I am still waiting for the exact dates but if you might be interested and want more info,
contact me at any time [email protected] or 262-496-3102

Thanks in advance,

Art


----------

